# New here :)



## Subtle

Hey there, I thought I would just come and say hello before seeking some advice on another forum. Or maybe find that help here if possible :) I have some questions and wasn't sure where to ask them. Any help is appreciated, thank you <3


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Welcome :flower:
Hopefuly you will find what you are looking for here


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! :)


----------



## onechance

Hi There, 
I am also new here, however I have been reading the posts here for a few moths now :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

onechance said:


> Hi There,
> I am also new here, however I have been reading the posts here for a few moths now :)

Welcome to bnb! :)


----------



## Emsabub

onechance said:


> Hi There,
> I am also new here, however I have been reading the posts here for a few moths now :)

Same here, I wish I'd joined earlier though!


----------



## onechance

Thanks Bevzi and Emsa :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi and welcome!


----------



## hetera01

Subtle said:


> Hey there, I thought I would just come and say hello before seeking some advice on another forum. Or maybe find that help here if possible :) I have some questions and wasn't sure where to ask them. Any help is appreciated, thank you <3


Hello and Welcome to babyandbump ;) :cat: :roll:


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi & welcome :hi:


----------



## ChiiBaby

Welcome :)


----------

